# [SOLVED] [Virtualbox] Internal networking

## Spiros

(I wonder whether this is the right section...)

I have some Virtualbox guest on my machine. The first guest ("master") has a dhcp server running; the others ("node1", "node2",...) are supposed to be the clients. The purpose is to build a small internal network. I would like to create such a network that the whole traffic is alwaysconfined into my host system. I mean, everything should be virtualized; I don't want to have bridge adapters and let the router have traffic from these nodes.

How could I do that? I hope I was sufficiently clear.

EDIT: I solved using host-only adapters. And a NAT-adapter on the master node, in order to have Internet access there (the nodes do not need external internet).

----------

